# ازاى استقبل البريد على الاوت لوك؟



## taten (26 يوليو 2007)

انا عملت اى ميل على جى ميل وكنت عاوز ينزل لى الرسائل على الكمبيوتر من خلال الاوت لوك 2003 واتبعت كل الخطوات لكن هو بيبعت رسالة من الاوت لوك للاى ميل لكنة لا يستقبل الرسائل لو حد عندة فكرة اية السبب ممكن يكون ياريت يقو لى 
انا دخلت على ادوات  واخترت اضف بريد الكترونى جديد ودخلت البيانات وكمان دخلت على مور ستينجز وضبط اوت جوينج سيرفر اخترت يوز مى اوت جوينج سيرفر Smtp ودخلت على ادافانس واخترت ذا سيرفر ريكويار ان انكريبتد كونيكشن Sslو اخترت الرقم 995  ان كامنج Pop 3
واما اوت كامنج سيرفر اخترت Smtp 465 ولما عملت تيست كونيكشن ارسل ولم يستقبل طب لو حد يعرف اى عنوان برد الكترونى ممكن اشترك فية واستقبل الرسائل على الكمبيوتر من خلال الاوت لوك يبقى عظيم لان الياهو و الهوت ميل لم يعد فيهما هذة الخدمة وشكرآ


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ازاى استقبل البريد على الاوت لوك؟*

طيب يا عزيزي 
انا أستطيع أن أساعدك أي بريد إلكتروني تفضل هل تفضل الياهو أم الهوت ميل 
أم أعطيك مواقع أخرى بملقمات للبريد الصادر و الوارد 
أنا اقترح موقع جيد كنت أستخدمه و يجب عليك الإشتراك به و بمجرد أن تشترك به سوف يزودك بالملقمات
http://www.hotpop.com/index.jsp إشترك به و بعد ذالك سوف يزودك هذا الموقع بالملقمات و إذا اردت بعض الملقمات لمواقع أخرى فأنا لست متأكد إذا كانت سوف تعمل و لكن تأكد أنته بنفسك منها 


بريد الفلاش ميل 

mail.flashmail.com 
mail.flashmail.com 

بريد السوفت هوم 

pop.softhome.net 
smtp.softhome.net 

بريد الهوت بوب 

pop.hotpop.com 
smtp.hotpop.com 

بريد UK2.net 

mail.uk2.net 
mail.flashmail.com 

بريد التلي بوت 

pop.telebot.net 
smtp.telebot.net 

بريد crosswinds 

pop.crosswinds.net 
mail.crosswinds.net 

بريد مكتوب 

mira0.maktoob.com 
maktoob.com 

بريد polbox 

polbox.com 
smtp.polbpx.com 

بريد نسيج العرب 

pop3.Naseej.com 
Smtp.Naseej.com 

بريد نسيج السعودية 

pop3.Naseej.com.sa 
Smtp.Naseej.com.sa 

بريد abcflash 

mail.abcflash.net 
mail.abcflash.net 

بريد اريبيا اون لاين 

mail.arabia.com 
نفس ملقم المزود 

بريد رن بوكس (RUNBOX) 

pop.runbox.com 
smtp.runbox.com 

بريد طريق الاسلام 

mail.islamway.net 
mail.islamway.net 

بريد جواب 

mail.gawab.com 
mail.gawab.com

اما بخصوص الياهو فهناك مشكلة و لا تعمل الملقمات به كما يجب فيحتاج الى برنامج خاص إذا اردت لأن شركة الياهو تأمن لك إستخدام هذه الخدمة بإشتراك سنوي
أما بريد الهوت ميل فلا يحتاج الى ملقمات الصادر و الوارد كل ما عليك عند تعبئة خيارات الإعدادات أن تكتب عنوان بريدك على الهوت ميل و هو سوف يكمل الخيارات تلقائياً من دون ملقمات

فابلغني يا صديقي عن التطورات


----------



## Scofield (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ازاى استقبل البريد على الاوت لوك؟*



taten قال:


> انا عملت اى ميل على جى ميل وكنت عاوز ينزل لى الرسائل على الكمبيوتر من خلال الاوت لوك 2003 واتبعت كل الخطوات لكن هو بيبعت رسالة من الاوت لوك للاى ميل لكنة لا يستقبل الرسائل لو حد عندة فكرة اية السبب ممكن يكون ياريت يقو لى
> انا دخلت على ادوات  واخترت اضف بريد الكترونى جديد ودخلت البيانات وكمان دخلت على مور ستينجز وضبط اوت جوينج سيرفر اخترت يوز مى اوت جوينج سيرفر Smtp ودخلت على ادافانس واخترت ذا سيرفر ريكويار ان انكريبتد كونيكشن Sslو اخترت الرقم 995  ان كامنج Pop 3
> واما اوت كامنج سيرفر اخترت Smtp 465 ولما عملت تيست كونيكشن ارسل ولم يستقبل طب لو حد يعرف اى عنوان برد الكترونى ممكن اشترك فية واستقبل الرسائل على الكمبيوتر من خلال الاوت لوك يبقى عظيم لان الياهو و الهوت ميل لم يعد فيهما هذة الخدمة وشكرآ



نصيحة منى بلاش برامج الايميل لانها بتنزل الفيروسات من الايميلات المتفيرسة
التصفح العادى أئمن نسبيا من التحميل بالبرامج البريدية


----------

